# MARCHING TO ARMAGEDDON



## observor 69 (13 May 2007)

_MARCHING TO ARMAGEDDON_

I wanted to review the history of Canada and WWI so I went looking for a book that would give a general overview.
This older one written by J.L. Granatstein and Desmond Morton does the job and is a pleasure to read.

"The First World War helped to create a Canadian nation. The war was a catalyst for almost every imaginable change—from skirt lengths and sexual mores to the role of government within Canada and Canada’s role within the British Empire. Much more than a military history, Marching to Armageddon evocatively recreates the effects of the war years on ordinary Canadians. All facets of war are brought home through vivid images and incisive text. "

http://www.fedpubs.com/subject/history/world_wars.htm


----------

